# H21-200 no longer connected to network "no networked dvr's found"



## Southpaw (May 3, 2007)

Looking for some input before I call D*.
I have 2 HR20's and a HR22 which are all working fine for MRV.

Last night I went to watch a recorded show in my H21 in the bedroom and all I got was a to do list when I hit "list" on the remote. Under whole home dvr settings, I'm authorized but see the message "no networked dvr's found".

Went into network settings and whole home settings and it seems like I am no longer connected to the network.
Deca box looks fine. 3 green lights. All connections secured. Tried 2 RBR but no luck.
When I tried to connect to network in menu, network setup, network services, connect now, I get a message unable to connect.
I then tried to restore defaults but that didn't work and now I fear I had a setting that I wiped out by doing this.

Any suggestions/advice?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Skip the network services as they have nothing to do with this.
Check your IP addresses, as "more than likely" this is why.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Agreed. Please ignore network services.


----------



## Southpaw (May 3, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Skip the network services as they have nothing to do with this.
> Check your IP addresses, as "more than likely" this is why.


I'm in the advanced setup and I entered all the info - IP, DNS, gateway, etc. Hit connect now and it still gave me error message. Everything checks out ok except last 2 - network and internet. They both say "not connected (9)" and a result code at the bottom of the screen: 86-370

Edit: I just checked one of my working HR20's and all the network settings are equal. Not sure what's wrong.


----------

